# cast net for smelt



## TIMBERFLY (Feb 22, 2005)

The rules are gray . Smelt are minnows. A cast and sein net can be used to catch minnows for personal use. Right?? Can I use a cast and sein net for smelt if they are for personal use like eating and frezing for bait???


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No smelt are *NOT* minnows. Just because you may use them as bait doesn't make them minnows as you can use any fish legally taken as bait. No you can't use a cast net for smelt. Nice try though.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

You can use cast nets (8 feet or less w/o walls and sides) to take smelt in the Great Lakes and connecting waters, right? (unless I read my rule book totally wrong...)

By the way, a carp is a minnow to an ichtheologist; what is the DNR's definition of a "minnow"? ( I would assume a CO would write a ticket to someone netting carp, even though it is scientifically classified as a minnow.) I can't find any list of species the DNR considers minnows for the purposes of netting. (Is as dace a minnow?)


----------



## Lee Gerdermain (Dec 31, 2004)

I though an "ichtheologist" is what you do when a priest or rabbi has poison ivy.

(sorry, couldn't resist!!:lol::lol::lol::lol


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

kdogger said:


> You can use cast nets (8 feet or less w/o walls and sides) to take smelt in the Great Lakes and connecting waters, right? (unless I read my rule book totally wrong...)
> 
> By the way, a carp is a minnow to an ichtheologist; what is the DNR's definition of a "minnow"? ( I would assume a CO would write a ticket to someone netting carp, even though it is scientifically classified as a minnow.) I can't find any list of species the DNR considers minnows for the purposes of netting. (Is as dace a minnow?)


Sometimes I don't know why I bother.

Yes, on the Great Lakes but the first question didn't ask about the Great lakes.

No, carp is not a minnow either.

As to netting a carp, yes a CO would write a ticket if one was using an illegal net.

As for the definition of a minnow, it is set by state law:

324.48728 Definitions.
Sec. 48728. As used in this part:
(a) "Commercial purposes" means offering for sale, selling, giving, or furnishing to others.
(b) "Crayfish" means any arthropod of the decapoda family.
(c) *"Minnows" means chubs, shiners, suckers, when of a size ordinarily used for bait in hook and line fishing, dace, stonerollers, muddlers, and mudminnows.*
(d) "Wigglers" means Mayfly nymphs or any other aquatic insect nymphs or larvae.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

The Reason That You Bother Mr. Boehr Is Due To The Fact Your An Honorable Man And An Officer Of The Court Who Truely Cares! That Sir Is Why!


----------



## TIMBERFLY (Feb 22, 2005)

My brother has been asking this same question for a couple years and we have both received mixed answers from MDNR and court officials due to the way the rule book is written up. In the rule book it states a smelt as a minnow and minnows can be taken with a cast net and sein net. Right? 2 MDNR have told us that they would not write a ticket because it would not hold up in court due to the gray rules.. 
Don't want a ticket, but standing in freezing water with waves breaking in my face for hours is not fun any more.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Osmures-mordax, thats the family of smelt, most defintatly not a minnow. Comes from our G.L. bio staff.


But I am darn proud of you trying. Good solid effort. Oh, and make sure you pay your ticket on time


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not bothering with this question anymore and not going to argue. The legal definition by law is posted. The End.


----------

